

Did Google Run Over a Donkey in Botswana? - rpm4321
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/01/15/did-google-run-over-donkey-in-botswana/

======
sdoering
OK; foxnews... should normally yield no further comment. But, knowing, that in
Botswana you drive on the left-hand-side, it really looks like the Google car
approaches a lying donkey.

Some clicks, before you meet the donkey, it can be seen standing in the dust
next to a jeep, driving in the opposite direction.

Then, it looks like the shadow (aka the donkey) lies down. A sensible driver
would then lower his speed, what might explain, why the approaching car
vanishes that fast - and why the donkey appears to be standing some meters of
, after the Google street view car has driven by (not driven over).

So the explanation from Google seems to fit the images on "Street View" quite
good - not as foxnews.com tries to make it look.

